# NEW video, djent content :)



## bluevoodoo (Oct 18, 2011)

Hey folks, here's a video for my band, Keeper Of Dreams' brand new song called World Of Sides (or Kétoldalak világa in Hungarian). Lyrics are still in Hungarian, but an English version is on the way, hope you'll like it though.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 18, 2011)

Keep the vocals in Hungarian, it adds character.


----------



## Tobi (Oct 19, 2011)

I really like it, but at least an english chorus would make me enjoy it more


----------



## JStraitiff (Oct 26, 2011)

i really like the vocals. If the lyrics sound good in english id be excited to hear it. Otherwise if the lyrics suck, just keep it in hungarian


----------



## tonechasers (Nov 1, 2011)

vocals are really cool


----------



## bluevoodoo (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks for listening, English lyrics are on the way, I can imagine how fucked up Hungarian language could sound for you guys  Lyrics are about a bilateral universe, just as atmospheric as the soundscape the song creates. Stealthstatic gave me a good idea though with mixed languages ;-)


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 1, 2011)

bluevoodoo said:


> Thanks for listening, English lyrics are on the way, I can imagine how fucked up Hungarian language could sound for you guys  Lyrics are about a bilateral universe, just as atmospheric as the soundscape the song creates. Stealthstatic gave me a good idea though with mixed languages ;-)



Look up the band Septic Flesh, they're a greek band that uses some spoken word greek vocals from time to time and it really works out great.


----------



## theo (Nov 1, 2011)

The intro is so prog, REALLY like it.
Hungarian vocals were pretty cool to listen to


----------



## ZEBOV (Nov 1, 2011)

I liked the Hungarian vocals too!


----------

